# Your car and other drivers.



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is a serious precaution:

When you drive into the interior Mexico, you will have obtained an 'Importada Temporal' sticker and documents for your car. These documents remain valid so long as your immigration status is maintained. However, there are restrictions.

Your car may only be driven by you or your family members. If another expat, with the same immigration status, is to drive the car, be sure they are named on your insurance and that they have a copy of your FM document and a letter of permission.

If you are present in the car, a Mexican may drive you. However, you MUST be in the car. 

This brings up a couple of situations where a violation of this rule could land you in jail and result in the permanent confiscation of your vehicle; situations which wouldn't normally be given a second thought: Valet parking and a mechanic's test drive. You will have to forgo those services if you can't be in the car. It is a good idea to tell the mechanic of this restriction (he won't know about it, or care) and let him see you make a written note of the odometer reading. It is not unusual for mechanics to enjoy taking a 'nice car' home for the night or for a family outing. Should there be an accident, you are on the hook.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> This is a serious precaution:
> 
> When you drive into the interior Mexico, you will have obtained an 'Importada Temporal' sticker and documents for your car. These documents remain valid so long as your immigration status is maintained. However, there are restrictions.
> 
> ...


I can tell you my cousin followed this to the letter, especially with valets. He would never EVER let them have the keys to take the car around the block or anywhere. He'd always park it himself as he had heard a rumor more than once that government officials were watching at areas frequented by foreign-plated vehicles in Mexico City (a.k.a. tax police in high end areas). He still would give them a fee for the valet even though he parked it, but they got used to it as they saw him often enough. Of course, he kept the keys at all times.

With mechanics, you really need to be right there, this even goes for agencias (or dealers), because they can and usually will test drive a car after they do mechanical service. I have known foreigners here who go to the agency say on a Saturday for an oil change/brakes, etc. and drop off the car at the entrance, service rep drives it in (on private property (but the law doesn't excuse this) and then person picks it up at the exit. However, the foreigner waits there while the service is done and goes with mechanic/service rep on any test drive, with that being allowable because the foreign owner is in the car.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

I think you are exagerating a bit here. Technically you are right but has anybody actually ever had any problems in real life with this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wouldn't want to be the one to test the waters of the anti-smuggling laws. Would you?


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mexijo said:


> I think you are exagerating a bit here. Technically you are right but has anybody actually ever had any problems in real life with this?


The rule is really in place to keep obviously cheaper vehicles north of the border from flooding the Mexican market, where cars can be 2x the price, not too mention insurance is 2x that of the U.S. in many cases and you have the awful annual tenencia.

If you don't believe me on this rule, take a look at the back side of your vehicle import permit and I highly welcome you to loan your vehicle to your Mexican friends and see what happens.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Of course you are right no to lend the car to drive it around. I with my comment I was referring to the Valet Parking and the mechanic's testdrive. 
Do you know of anybody first hand who had problems for having the valet parking the car?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexijo,
Please refrain from encouraging violation a law which could result in jail for the owner of the car and permanent confiscation of the vehicle. The purpose of the forum is to provide information and assistance to keep folks out of trouble. Encouraging illegal activity is not permitted and is grounds for deletion of your posts if you persist.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I don't want to play the outlaw in this forum 
Anyway, Mexico is a big country and living in Oaxaca your fears seem, well, miles away. 
I am still curious though to hear a first hand acount of any ****** who had his car consfiscated for handing the keys to a valet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course not for "handing their keys to a valet" but the confiscation would occur if the valet had an accident with your car. Same with a mechanic, and I've heard that has happened when mechanics have taken a car home for the weekend. The law also makes it illegal and I respect that.
End of story.


----------



## thefieldisgreen (Oct 1, 2009)

*Buying a car in mexico*

RVGRINGO,

I am in bad need of help. I am taking a trip to Oaxaca at the end of Oct. While there am planning on setting up a taxi business. I lived in Mexico for over a year and have good friends down there. I want to know how hard it will be to do this.

I do not know the requirements for an American to buy and register a car in Mexico. It may be hard since I will not be living down there. I will also have to rent a concession, paint the car, buy insurance, pay taxi group fees and etc. But I have heard of others who have done this.

So what do I need to buy and register a car in my name in Oaxaca???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First, you would have to move to Mexico and qualify for an FM3 Visa by proving a Mexican address and showing sufficient income/resources to support yourself in Mexico. Next, you would have to gain the permission of Immigration to work at a 'lucritive' job. Beyond that, would be the necessary government permits for a taxi business and figuring out how to survive (perhaps literally) the ire of the local taxi unions.
Buying a car is the easy part, once you have an FM3 and an address, but I have no idea how you would obtain a 'sitio,' a taxi stand to operate your business. That is strictly controlled and you can't just pick up people at airports, etc.
I think you might consider moving to Mexico first and then investigate your options. I assume you are fluent in Spanish to even consider your idea of a taxi business.


----------



## thefieldisgreen (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes I am fluent in Spanish. So I was a little puzzled by your explanation of the requirements to buy a car in Mexico. I considered the processed of a Mexican buying a car in the US, a Mexican would only need ID nothing more. Now I Real-estate is very easy to buy in Mexico it can practically been done all online from the United States, surely buying a car in Mexico would not be more complicated. So I went to the local Mexican Consulate to ask to same question. They assured me that the only requirement, for an American, to buy a car in Mexico that is going to stay in Mexico is ID (Passport), and money. So I am confused why you insist that I need a FM3 to buy a car in Mexico, (maybe I misunderstood what you wrote.) I would be very grateful if you could clear the matter up. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buying a car would only require a Passport and money; that is correct. Consulates are notorious for incomplete and sometimes incorrect information. This seems to be one of those cases because, at least in Jalisco, you must prove your address in order to register the vehicle. For foreigners, that means an FM3 or FM2, as was required when we purchased a car in Guadalajara. The dealer requested our documents, took care of the registration and delivered the car to our home two days later.


----------



## thefieldisgreen (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for your reply. In the US one person can have the title of the car and it may be registered with another name. Could I not buy the car, have the title in my name and have it registered in the name of a friend who is Mexican?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, no, no. To temporarily import a vehicle to Mexico, everything must match, including the name on the credit card you use to post the bond for the car.
It is also important to know that a Mexican cannot, not even a valet, drive your car without you in the passenger seat. If he injures someone or does property damage, your violation of that rule will cause the car to be permanently confiscated and may land you in jail, or worse. Only an immediate family member may drive your car with an 'importada temporal'(and they had better be able to prove it and also be listed on your insurance policy. Another expat with the same migratory status may also drive it with a letter of authorization & insurance plus a copy of your Immigration document showing identical signatures.
Forget 'what happens in the USA'. You will be in Mexico and things are very different.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Thefieldisgreen: You're talking about buying and registering cars in Mexico, right? Try searching "ley tránsito Oaxaca" or "reglamento tránsito Oaxaca", which should get you to the legal requirements for your state. If the car(s) will be used in the taxi business, there are likely to be different rules than for privately owned and operated vehicles. Or wait until you get there and visit the local traffic department. As for the FM3, you will need one anyhow to start a business. FWIW, in my state (Baja California Sur), like RVGringo's, an FM3 or FM2 is required for car registration and to get a driver's license. And you can't drive a BCS-plated car with a foreign license, though in other states, apparently this is okay. So check the laws for your area.


----------

